# Coil Master Ultrasonic Cleaner



## DougP (23/12/21)

Just purchased this ultrasonic cleaner.

Anybody have and advice (tips & tricks) as to how to clean coils with it.

Some questions I have:
1. Use hot or cold water 
2. What cleaning solution to use
2. Use basket or dont

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (23/12/21)

Cold water, heat will damage it, also let it rest between runs to cool down.
Use plain water, seems to work best.
The basket just absorbs energy, in a low output unit like this, rather leave it out.

Regards

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DougP (23/12/21)

Raindance said:


> Cold water, heat will damage it, also let it rest between runs to cool down.
> Use plain water, seems to work best.
> The basket just absorbs energy, in a low output unit like this, rather leave it out.
> 
> Regards


Thank you for that.
Plain water or should one add lemon juice or dishwasher liquid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (23/12/21)

Water is a liquid that can not be compressed. Therefore the sonic waves are not muffled by it and the fully impact on what is being cleaned. Adding an additive that can be compressed reduces this direct transfer effect.

Rather soak the coils in some form of solvent before running them in the cleaner. I usually just dry fire mine till all black gunk turns grey and then into the sonic bath.

Regards

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DougP (23/12/21)

Raindance said:


> Water is a liquid that can not be compressed. Therefore the sonic waves are not muffled by it and the fully impact on what is being cleaned. Adding an additive that can be compressed reduces this direct transfer effect.
> 
> Rather soak the coils in some form of solvent before running them in the cleaner. I usually just dry fire mine till all black gunk turns grey and then into the sonic bath.
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (23/12/21)

I normally use low warm water with a few drops of pg and run about 3 cycles
Just one thing don't put your Drip tips in there cause it's gonna mess it up, the colour is gonna fade

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## DougP (23/12/21)

The vaper said:


> I normally use low warm water and then a few drops of pg and run about 3 cycles
> Just one thing don't put your Drip tips in there cause it's gonna mess it the colour is gonna fade


----------

